# Finding a home for Sofi Bleu



## Ljgaines (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking for a home for a 3year old female pitbull, Sofi Bleu. Sofi is spayed, completely house trained and an absolute joy. She is definitely a family dog, not at all aggressive and licks strangers to death. She weights 52lbs, is up to date with all of her vaccinations, including the multi-year Rabies. She also has an Wellness Plan at a nearby Veterinary Clinic, which will cover her next set of shots, 2 fecal samples and 1 teeth cleaning. We rescued her from our local Humane Society when she was 6 weeks old after her litter was on the news for being left outside during the winter. We had no intention of keeping her, but after some issues with pits in the state of MI we havent had any luck finding her a new home, so we've just loved her up in the meantime. Unfortunately we have to move for work reasons and due to reasons beyond our control will be living in a community that is not pit friendly. We are looking for a great forever home for her and have had absolutely no luck with Pet Finder. We are in MI, but open to discussing transport. If you know anyone please pass this information along. I can best be reached via email [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I would much rather you keep the dog you adopted or find a community that will accept your family pet. but hey, I dont want her to go back to the shelter so you can try to find a home for her here. good luck!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Are you sure you can't exaggerate or manipulate her way into the community? Like use an alternative breed name or something.... just think - if she doesn't find a home and goes back to a shelter she will probably end up euthanized :/ and nobody can care for your pet better than you can...


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I live in MI and will check around and see if anybody wants a dog. If I find anybody I will get back to you.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry I am far away but just curious I the puppies were on the news, there must have been tons of inquiries for adopting them (usually is around here anyway) if you never planned on keeping her why did you rescue her to begin with? She has known you for this long, can't you get a family member to board her while you look for housing? 

I wish you luck. Re-homing dogs is a sad stuff.


----------



## Ljgaines (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your concern and support. Unfortunately we are placed in corporate housing and can have no pets. I would exaggerate but not at the risk of greater consequences should someone decide to push the issue (and it seems someone always does). Regarding the new story, unfortunately in Michigan pits have been getting bad press, several counties and communities have rallied for dog specific ordinances and have been more successful than I thought was possible. A friend of mine that volunteers at the shelter said they were getting hardly any inquiries and the puppies would likely be destroyed. I figured I could find a good home for her but its been a three year process and now it's really quite devastating, but with the state of the economy we can't afford to pass up a job opportunity. A shelter is not an option, so i'm doing whatever I can to find her a great home.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Give me a couple days to talk it over with the hubby . We have the room . and maybe if I cant take her in I can find a friend that can. My friend at work has been looking for a older dog , I will talk to him tomorrow and let you know .


----------

